# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  مسج ولاده

## زهورالريف

سلام عليكم


لو سمحتو اذا احد عنده مسجات لتبشير بولاده يكون المسج يجنن وغير مكرر


الله يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## Malamh Cute

*صبآآح الورد* 

*هذآ إلآ شفتهم وإذآودش بغيرهم مآيصير خآطرش إلآ طيب  ..* 
*وحمدلله على السلامه مُقدمآ  ..* 
*يا أغلى هدية من الخالق* 
*تتمنى العين ما تفارق* 
*أجمل وأروع مولود* 
*هل بوسط الخلايق*  

****** 

*بقدومه أشرقت شمس الشموس* 
*وصار بهجة كل النفوس* 
*نور على دنيانا وجوده* 
*ومن اليوم بنحجزله أجمل عروس*  

*@@*
*يا طير طاير بالأجواء*
*ميل و غرد بأحلى غناء* 
*لأحلى مولود وصل اليوم*
*((...)) شيخ كل الشباب* 
*&&&&&* 

*السعادة بقلبي مالها اليوم سعه*
*وما بقى فيني من الصبر صبر*
*أبزيل الكدر والهم والأقنعة*
*وانحني لربي واشكره أعظم شكر*
*وارسم الفرحة وانسي الحزن ومدمعه*
*وأبشركم بولادة (......) ياأغلى البشر* 
*^^^^^* 

*أعلن فرحتي بأحلى خبر*
*وأبشركم بقدوم أغلى البشر..*
*وصول مولدتي الجديدة*
*الله يحفظها لي من كل خطر* 

******* 


*باركوا لي ياحضور*
*بعد ما مرت الشهور*
*الله رزقني ((......))*
*خلت حياتي كلها نور* 
*&&&&* 
*عشان غلاكم ماله حدود*
*ومكانكم بالقلب موجود*
*حييت أبشركم بقدوم أجمل مولود*
*((........)) الموعود* 

*&&&&* 


*إن شآآء الله عجبوش  ..* 
*ربي يعطيش آلف عآآفيه* 
*تحيآآتي*

----------


## ABU A7MED

يا أغلى هدية من الخالق 
 تتمنى العين ما تفارق 
 أجمل وأروع مولود 
 هل بوسط الخلايق 


 
 ألف مبروك للحلوين 
 بقدوم أغلى الغاليين 
 الله يبارك فيه ويعين 
 كل من تعب من أجله أمين 


 يا أغلى الناس والغاليين 
 مبروك عليكم أحلى الحلوين 
 الله يديمه لكم يا رب 
 ويجعل دربه اليقين 


 مبروك ويتربى بعزكم 
 ويجعله قدم السعد عليكم 
 وإن شاء الله ما يخيب ظنكم 
 ويبارك فيه ويسعدكم 



 بقدومه هلت البشاير 
 وبصوته هز المشاعر 
 الله يحميه من المخاطر 
 ويجعله دوم طيب الخاطر


 
 بكرة تمر السنين 
 وتشوفوه أحلى الشباب 
 يوقف جنبكم ويعين 
 وكل المصاعب تلين 

 
 
 حملتيه تسع شهور 
 واليوم جاء ألف مبروك 
 والكل وهبه أجمل شعور 
 وصار بالعايلة مشهور 


 
 يا هلا به وبقدومه 
 أسعد الكل بوجوده 
 نعمة من الرب شوفته 
 وكل الي حوله يحبونه 


 
 بقدومه أشرقت شمس الشموس 
 وصار بهجة كل النفوس 
 نور على دنيانا وجوده 
 ومن اليوم بنحجزله أجمل عروس 
 
 
 
 تبدلت بوجوده الاوضاع 
 وصار كل شيء رائع 
 الله يديمه لكم يا رب 
 ويبعد عنكم الاوجاع 


 
 ما شاء الله 
 العين تسر من جماله 
 تبارك الله 
 يا زينه في دلاله
*تفضلى أختى أتمنى يكون هيك طلبك 
تحيتى*

----------

